# Victory diamond milling machine - $1,000 (Carson City, NV)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 5, 2020)

Victory diamond milling machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

Victory diamond horizontal/over arm milling machine with power cross feed 5.25”x20” table 240v...



					reno.craigslist.org


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 5, 2020)

I've got a similar horizontal mill made by the same company. This has a very different head, maybe a vertical conversion? I haven't run across any information on a "victory" model.

These a nice size for a small horizontal mill, a bit bigger / heaver than the Atlas and Benchmaster benchtop mills, but still managable in a small shop. They can also be converted into a small vertical mill which it looks like this one might have been.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 6, 2020)

Yeah, that makes sense.  What he calls an over arm is a vertical head. Wonder if he has the real over arm for the horizontal set up? Looks solidly built.


----------



## francist (Sep 6, 2020)

I wonder if the Victory model had anything to do with war production? The company was active in the mid 1940’s. I looked them up at lathes.co site and it didn’t specifically mention the Victory, but there is other nice info there if anyone wants to read on them.



			Diamond Milling Machines
		


-frank


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 6, 2020)

Looking at this closer, doesn’t it look like this was a purpose made vertical mill? Looking at the covers in the rear it doesn’t look like it was make to drive the lower area where the horizontal spindle would drive. The other machines on lathes.com were all different with the last one being the vertical with the drive being a huge motor mounted on the top with a chain drive. I wonder if this was their dedicated vertical?


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 6, 2020)

Mine was made during the Battle of the Bulge, 12/44. No victory markings that I can find.

The vertical head is different than any I've seen, Bridgeport M heads, Rotex and a third that I'm drawing a blank on are the usual suspects for converting a horizontal to vertical. Could be this is a factory attempt at an in house vertical mill.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 6, 2020)

Van Norman’s universal mill has a head like that. It also does that 90deg bend and kinda looks like that head. It’s sure stout looking!


----------

